# Comparing Figure 8 desktop fasteners



## wayneh (Nov 15, 2019)

If this thread belongs in "Tool Reviews", go ahead and move it.

I decided to use this type of fastener for a table project I'm starting. I've never used them so had to order some. Two different ones on Amazon caught my eye and being a Prime member, I could order both without paying a freight penalty. So here they are.

1. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07G38HYQH

These are shiny and come with screws. 33¢ each from Nidaye. The centers of the two holes are about 1/16" farther apart than the other type. One end is larger than the other - not sure why.


2. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M8ZBC16

These are not as shiny and do not come with screws. 32¢ each from L Continue. They are a heavier gauge metal and the countersink hole is deeper, allowing a better fit of, ironically, the screws that come with the other piece.

I guess I could go either way but I think I'll go for the heavier duty ones when I need to order more. I don't like the incomplete countersink of the shiny ones.

I took a look at some others mentioned in these forums and this one looks interesting. More expensive but I like the slot idea.
https://www.fastcap.com/product/izzy-skirt-washer


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i've never used them, but they look very easy and practical to use, just added 30 to my cart
thanks for the links

didn't like the pic of using them as a leg mount


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For what do you use them?


George


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I always used Z-clip table top fasteners when I could get them. They are now more readily available and cheap. In my table top fastener sketch I used wood blocks because I couldnt find the z-clips at the time. 
For the z-clips make a 1/8 wide slot 1/4 to 3/8" deep with the table saw blade.
The Z-clips will allow for lateral movement of the top by sliding along the slot
Put the z-clips on the side skirts and any stretchers running front to back.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

GeorgeC said:


> For what do you use them? George


Figure 8 fasteners attach a top of a desk or table to its apron in a way that can allow for wood movement.

Because they have a rotational motion, they are limited in how much wood movement they can absorb, so they may not be suitable for large tops that can move beyond the limit. Those FastCap Izzy Skirt Washers looked like they were designed to handle a greater range of movement.

Z-clips are another way to attach tops to aprons.


----------

